# [CLOSED] NOOK'S CRANNY BUYING TURNIPS FOR 533!



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello everyone! This is the first time I'm doing this so please be patient with me.

Nook's Cranny is buying turnips for *533 per turnip!* I'm going to be opening my gates for a total of about *an hour and a half* until Nook's Cranny closes in order to allow as many people to come to my town and sell!

*My gates will be closing at 10:00PM EST SHARP! I will likely take the final group of people at around 9:45 or so.*

Here are a few rules:

- Only 3 people will be allowed on the island at one time!
- The shop is to the right of my island. Follow the path to the right from the town hall and you will get there easily.
- Please go straight to the shop, sell, and then *wait in the market area. *When everyone is done I will end the session!
- Do not stop by at the Able Sister's shop. Do not buy anything at Nook's. Just sell your turnips.
- Do not pick any flowers, shake trees, etc. If I see anyone griefing my town I will cut my Wifi and disconnect everyone currently in my town.
- One trip per person please!

*Tips are not required but are greatly appreciated!* I accept bells and Nook Miles Tickets! Please don't tip hybrids/flowers/recipes/furniture/etc. Leave all tips by the shop near me!

I was going to use the turnip exchange website, but it seems that it's down right now.

So please comment below if you'd like a DM with a dodo code! Like I said, I'm taking 3 people at a time, and it will go in order of the comments received. I am not going to be taking EVERYONE so please understand if I can't get to you; we only have about an hour and 30 minutes!

Thank you so much and happy stonk selling!!​


----------



## minnue (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to come visit to sell!


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey could I come to sell?


----------



## Sprinklebun (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d love to come, please


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

minnue said:


> I'd love to come visit to sell!





Xcourt560x said:


> Hey could I come to sell?





Sprinklebun said:


> I’d love to come, please


Sending a DM out to you 3 first!


----------



## marumaru (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to visit please


----------



## minnue (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you again for letting me sell! Do you mind if I come again on a second town?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

marumaru said:


> I'd love to visit please





minnue said:


> Thank you again for letting me sell! Do you mind if I come again on a second town?


Minnue, since it isn't that busy I'll let you come a second time on another town. I'll DM you both in a moment!


----------



## minnue (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you very much, I appreciate it!


----------



## 4gameonly (Apr 7, 2020)

Are you still open? Do you mind if I come?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

4gameonly said:


> Are you still open? Do you mind if I come?


Yes! I will DM you when it's your turn ^^


----------



## Blockjames85 (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d love to come


----------



## DeadlyKindness999 (Apr 7, 2020)

I would like to sell my turnips please


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

4gameonly said:


> Are you still open? Do you mind if I come?





Blockjames85 said:


> I’d love to come





DeadlyKindness999 said:


> I would like to sell my turnips please


You 3 are next in line! I will DM you once the current group is finished c:


----------



## goodcabbage (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd like to come sell turnips please!! <3


----------



## dontforgetacoaster (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d love to swing by if I’m able to


----------



## starry-syzygy (Apr 7, 2020)

Could I please come?


----------



## Apo (Apr 7, 2020)

I would love to come as well, I don't mind waiting. Thank you <3


----------



## DragonLatios (Apr 7, 2020)

Can i come?


----------



## MangoCrunx (Apr 7, 2020)

I would like to come sell please


----------



## milkcan (Apr 7, 2020)

id love to visit and sell! thank u!


----------



## Hayze (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d like to visit if possible!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

goodcabbage said:


> I'd like to come sell turnips please!! <3





dontforgetacoaster said:


> I’d love to swing by if I’m able to





chessie16 said:


> Could I please come?


You guys are next! Expect a DM within the next 10-15 minutes or so once this current group is finished!


----------



## Emi (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d like to come and sell please!


----------



## riinasuu (Apr 7, 2020)

would i be able to visit as well? <3


----------



## magicsyrup (Apr 7, 2020)

may i come please? <3


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

Apo said:


> I would love to come as well, I don't mind waiting. Thank you <3





DragonLatios said:


> Can i come?





MangoCrunx said:


> I would like to come sell please


You 3 are next! Please standby for a DM in the next 10-15 minutes after the current group is done!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



milkcan said:


> id love to visit and sell! thank u!





Hayze said:


> I’d like to visit if possible!





Emi said:


> I’d like to come and sell please!


You 3 are next! Please standby for a DM in the next 10-15 minutes after the current group is done!


----------



## Emi (Apr 7, 2020)

I’ve sold mine! my slot can go to someone else but thank you for the opportunity !!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

Emi said:


> I’ve sold mine! my slot can go to someone else but thank you for the opportunity !!


Sure thing! No problem c:


----------



## PocketTrash (Apr 7, 2020)

Is this still open? Would I be able to get in on this?


----------



## phoenixmaiden (Apr 7, 2020)

Are you still open? Just got off of work and would love to come and sell my turnips!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

milkcan said:


> id love to visit and sell! thank u!





Hayze said:


> I’d like to visit if possible!





riinasuu said:


> would i be able to visit as well? <3





magicsyrup said:


> may i come please? <3


I'll invite you all at once! Sent a DM over <3


----------



## Saikarie (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to come if you are still letting people in?


----------



## JayTStraub (Apr 7, 2020)

If you’re open to letting me come by I’d love to! I know it’s late...


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

PocketTrash said:


> Is this still open? Would I be able to get in on this?





phoenixmaiden said:


> Are you still open? Just got off of work and would love to come and sell my turnips!





Saikarie said:


> I'd love to come if you are still letting people in?





JayTStraub said:


> If you’re open to letting me come by I’d love to! I know it’s late...


I will do my best to invite you four once the current group is done! Please stand by for a DM for a quick trip.

*Anybody past this point are unfortunately unable to make it as the shop closes in about 25 minutes! Thank you all so much for stopping by and hopefully I'll get good prices another week so I can do this again! <3*

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

Locking the thread!


----------

